# Will My cherry shrimp get more color?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I have 3 cherry shrimp, one is really red, one is like half red and half clear, and one is mainly clear with a verrrry faint pinkish color. Theyre all about a half inch. Im wondering when they get older will the ones with less red start to get more red color, or will they stay about the same?

Thanks!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

it should but it also depends on the color of your substrate and males are usually paler than females


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

First of all, the males are much paler than the females, they will usually be clear to slightly reddish tint whereas the females are a bright vivid red. The darker the substrate, the more the cherry shrimps become red, they simply adjust to their environment and black substrate yields the best results in binging out the colours of your cherry shrimps. Optimal tank water conditions and a varied balanced diet is also key in bringing out all the colour that they offer. Stress also affects their colouring and by providing them a planted tank with no fish that will harass them, they will be significantly less stressed and quite content. The grade of the shrimp also affects their potential colouring but I don't know much about that, someone here probably does. Hopefully this helps. To sum it up black substrate, healthy balanced diet, clean water conditions and stress-free environment.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The females gets more red as then grow older. But don't expect a poor red to turn into a pure red cherry. Pure red only happends to a small percentage from each batch. Genetic plays a role in how red a cherry can become.
As mentioned above, males are a mostly transparent with a hint of red.
Dark substrate brings out a brigther red colour. Dark red subtrate can be just as effective in bringing out the red colours, but when you take a photo, blank substrate makes them stand out more because of the contrast in colours.
Having algae also helps give them the red pigment as well. All these factors have to play together to give you a good pigment on your cherry.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If they're anything like the amano and ghost shrimp (I've never had cherries) they'd likely appreciate some hiding spots under logs and as mentioned a darker colored substrate. Most of the communal shrimp like to be in bigger groups too. You can get cherries for 25 to 50 cents on pricenetwork.ca and sometimes people post them cheap here too. It's usually a buy 100 for 25 or 50 dollars kind of deal.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

ok so I probably have 2 male cherries and one female cherry then. Checking out the one shrimp that is really red...which must be female, today she looks kinda fat... Heres a pic, could she be pregnant?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

thats definitely a berried female, you should have a bunch of baby shrimp swimming around in a couple weeks - congratulations.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Curious but do the eggs hatch on the body of the female or does the female release the eggs onto say a decoration or plant?

Also would White Cloud Minnows (while being small) be able to eat the shrimp? I think the pregnant RCS I have right now gave birth to one shrimp as I never hd any other shrimp in the tank other then that one. Tho it's only one small one about 1/2 cm when I barely spotted it.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That was my next question too  how do they hatch? About 2 weeks from now? 
Im new to shrimp so this is exciting to have one thats preggers!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Curious but do the eggs hatch on the body of the female or does the female release the eggs onto say a decoration or plant?


The females carry the eggs until they hatch (on her body). She does not release them onto a solid surface.



AquaNeko said:


> Also would White Cloud Minnows (while being small) be able to eat the shrimp? I think the pregnant RCS I have right now gave birth to one shrimp as I never hd any other shrimp in the tank other then that one. Tho it's only one small one about 1/2 cm when I barely spotted it.


Baby shrimplets are easy targets for many fish, including White Cloud Mountain Minnows.



GuppyLove said:


> That was my next question too  how do they hatch? About 2 weeks from now?


It will take about 3-4 weeks for the eggs to hatch, depending on your water temperature.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My water temp is about 80


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> My water temp is about 80


I suggest a $3 log with enough clearance for shrimp to hide under but no guppy clearance. For the babies.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Good idea! I was just thinking i dont have alot of hiding places for the babies and a log or something placed at the right angle so the guppies cant get them is a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive nevee seen "baby" shrimp before , i dont know how small they are so will I be able to actually see them ? 
Would a baby net work to keep the babies in till theyre bigger, or a bad idea? And on my filter uptake tube I have the sponge so that my shrimp now dont go up into the filter- will the babies still get sucked into the pores of the sponge? Should i switch or cover it with something finer like pantyhose etc? 
I appreciate all the input from everyone- im just learning about shrimp and have to learn quicker than i thought now that I have a pregnant shrimp lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> Ive nevee seen "baby" shrimp before , i dont know how small they are so will I be able to actually see them ?


Yes, you will be able to see them. They are about 1-2 mm in length.



GuppyLove said:


> Would a baby net work to keep the babies in till theyre bigger, or a bad idea?


I doubt you will be able to scoop up the babies and keep them in the net. They are pretty good at hiding and avoiding nets.



GuppyLove said:


> And on my filter uptake tube I have the sponge so that my shrimp now dont go up into the filter- will the babies still get sucked into the pores of the sponge? Should i switch or cover it with something finer like pantyhose etc?


I am using a sponge, and it has worked just fine. There may be shrimplet deaths, but I am unaware of them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Java moss is great for shrimp and baby shrimp allows them a source of food and great hiding place from fish.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh good i was worried that the holes in the sponge might suck them in 
i cant wait to see them!!
Maybe ill try some of that java moss too..
About how many babies do they have?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> About how many babies do they have?


I would say anywhere from 15-25, in my experience. Not all of them survive, though.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oooo 15-25? I cant wait


----------

